# Ryobi Power Tools



## majakdragon

I also saw that sale ad. It all depends on how much and what you are going to be using it for. I have an OLD Black and Decker 12 volt that has been a great tool for around the house. Hate having only one battery though. Seems like when I use it for any length of time, I have to take an hour off to recharge. It bothered me that they can offer the drill AND saw for that low of a price.


----------



## bobo

hi folks,

well, i went and did it! i bought the RYOBI 18 volt drill and circular saw set. $49.95 at home depot. i dont use tools like this 8-10 hrs a day, 7 days a week. im a backyard diy'r, so if they last a yr or 2, what the hay! i spend more than 50 bucks on beer for just one weekend, and that just gets me in the dog house, well at least now i can build a decent dog house!!!:laughing: 

bob


----------



## yummy mummy

*bobo*

you're funny.


I have a ryobi hammer drill, and I really like it.
Mind you, I have never had any power tools before. :no:


----------



## gedereco

*ryobi.*

i used to have a bench saw and chop saw made by ryobi and it lasted about 10 weeks, my friend runs a tool repair shop and he has to fix more ryobi power tools than any other make on the market.:no:


----------



## Rehabber

As a professional remodeler, I use a large number of tools, mostly corded. Hitachi, Porter Cable, Milwaukee, DeWalt, Bosch, Fein, and even a Festool RO sander. One of my cordless tools is an 18V Ryobi. I use (and abuse) it daily now for three years. Best bargain I have ever gotten in a tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobo

hello again!

well, there are mixed reviews, just like anything. i figure for 50 bucks, hey, lets face it, 50 bucks isnt a whole lot of money. so if it fails prematurely, fine, toss it! ill know better next time. ive seen these tools sell seperately for about $40-45 each, so moneywise, its an attractive deal. but i went into this knowing that it might blow up in my face. if it were a porter cable, dewalt, etc... which u pay top $$$ for, it better last!!!! bottom line, u get what u pay for!...bob:yes:


----------



## gedereco

you were saying about dewalt, you pay for the name with them . i have a 24 volt combi drill which is dewalt and another the same by hitachi. HITACHI wins hands down . if yoou want quality and tools that last and take abuse i'd go for Hitachi every time:yes:


----------



## majakdragon

Bobo, You will probably be happy with your purchase since it isn't something you use everyday. As I stated in my previous post, my B&D has given me great service for what I paid for it. I have even thought about going to HD and get me one of those combos.


----------



## mdshunk

You guys might be interested to know that Ryobi is the parent company of Milwaukee. But, boy, there sure is a big difference in quality between those two brands.


----------



## gedereco

your right there i bought a milwaukee 28 volt cordless drill with lithium ion battery. it's unbelivable bit of kit .


----------



## bobo

*power tools*

hi,

doesnt b&d own skill? or vise versa???

bob


----------



## bobo

*Ryobi Combo*

MAJAKDRGON,

the sale at hd here in NC is only good thur sunday. i dont know about the deal where u are. check the fliers....bob


----------



## majakdragon

This is what I have heard as far as who owns what. Black and Decker is an umbrella company for B&D, DeWalt, Delta and Porter Cable. TTI owns Ryobi and Milwaukee. TTI has an exclusive contract with Home Depot for Ridgid (by Emerson) and Ryobi. Bosch owns Skil. Craftsman has many companies make their tools but they change the quality of the internal workings to fit their price range. Sears is starting to upset buyers with the way their guarantee works. Craftsman hand tools are guaranteed for life BUT they now try to change the way it works. If you take a broken ratchet to Sears for replacement, you may find the counter person handing you a repair kit for you to install. I also had to argue and get the manager to replace a broken screwdriver because the counter person said it was not covered because it was part of a set and they didn't carry single tools from sets. I did get it replaced but I really hate hassles with uninformed sales people.


----------



## lostsoul74

ok, heres hte low down on Ryobi from a professionals stand point. I'm a contractor, I have 5 guys that work for me in the remodel and renovation trades, We dont do heavy commercial, but we still work our tools and abuse them. 
I use to have a contract with Dewalt years ago for testing and reviews of new products, my van was litterally filled with all Dewalt products. My van got stolen in SC on a renovation product I was on about 5 yrs ago. At the time, I wasnt about to run out and spend 10k to buy all new dewalt supplies, I took a chance on Ryobi just so I could complete the job, I bought a few standard 4pk kits for my guys for 200 a piece, and the Large JobSite unite that had 6 tools including a cordless chopsaw. 
I was actually quite impressed, they were durable and strong, alot better then what i figured i'd be getting for the buck, alot better then skill or firestorm in the same price range. 
Now to be honest, i have only one gripe with Ryobi, and that was thier batteries, they tend to go weak fairly fast when doing heavy loads, and when I say heavy loads, i mean for instance if it was a demo job and I was cutting through multiple 2x10 rafters with the cordless sawsall, then the ryobi would die after about 5 rafters, where as my Dewalt would cut 6-8 before getting weak. But at the same time, A 18v Dewalt battery costs 75 bucks, and you can get 2 Ryobi batteries for 40, so it's not an issue to have multiple batteries around. Besides, lets be honest, If it's a major site and your doing heavy cutting like say 70 rafters, then you'd be running cords anyways. 
Alot of residential contractors are becoming fans of ryobi also. I dont care what name is on it, after a year goes by and the drill has fallen off ladders, and roofs, etc.. etc... it needs to be replaced, so you have a choice, another 300 for a dewalt, or 50 for a ryobi. So you'll find alot of crews now being supplied with Ryobi brand tools.
Commercial is a bit different, they have the coorperate funds to have that kind of purchasing power, and the field is different, theyre running lags into concrete all day, instead of installing drywall or countertops vs. residential. 
In a situation like that in commercial, you'll need the high torque and stronger batteries, but again, the companies supply those, so if your looking for something for youself, Ryobi is absolutely the way to go. 
I'll be honest, I do both commercial and residential contracting, if i'm on a commercial site with alot of union guys around, I'll pull out my dewalt 6 piece in kit in hardcase, looks like a military case and instantly impresses, but thats merely for impression, personally I love my Ryobi over all the other names because they have a wider range of variety. They have a cordless trimmer which i not only use for laminates, but also as a regular router, and a cordless planer. No other companies offer these, and I dont work in a cabinet shop all day, I just periodicly need these a couple times a week, so it's alot easier just to toss a battery on it then have to run cords and set stuff up. The cordless chop saw I have is also very convienent for small trim jobs, I cant cut 8 inch crown mold with it, but i can run standard base molding and windows and doors. 
Now, back to the batteries, my original complain was thier running weak on heavy load (for standard applications, theyre fine and usually a battery last me all day at work), and not charging when hot. They now have a lithium Ion batteries that work with thier existing tools, with twice the power, run time, and holding cycle. I've yet to grab them yet, sometime in the next couple weeks, but a few guys on some crews have them, and i've plugged them into mine, and theyre a noticable difference, being just as strong as my original Dewalts (mind you Dewalt also has new lithium batteries, but again, at 4 times the price)

Last and final, one more VERY important thing to add. I'm not sure the tie in, i've asked around and no one knows, this may have something to do with ITT as the post above expressed, but it's more then that. 
Ryobi and Ridgid are tied together somehow, but not like black and decker and dewalt, theyres something more then that. Ryobi recently came out with thier new 12 inch sliding dual bevel compound miter saw, i've been waiting for this, you can even put dido blades on it and other unique uses. BUT... it's only available in Europe and they wont ship it here, i've tried, I even went through Austrailian Ebay to have one shipped, but the shipping far out weighed the idea. However, if you research it, you'll find thats it's only available in europe, but sold under the ridgid name here in the US, and pulling up pics of both models side by side, theyre the exact same saw, but ridgid is orange and grey, and ryobi is blue and yellow, the ryobi also has a few little extras that are handy that the ridgid doesnt and the ryobi has a slightly better degree cut, i think 60 degrees, over Ridgid's 57 degrees. 
Uppon finding this out and doing a bit more research, I also found that the original Ryobi 3 speed hammer drill that they sold for a month before discontinuing, are the same guts as the Ridgid hammer drill. Thats all i've been able to find on the matter so far, I asked in the ryobi forums and no one knows anything about it. International forums also put Ryobi in the higher end with the bigger names like dewalt and makita, something about the amp of battery, i think here in teh US we got the 1.9 amp batteries, while europe got the 2.4 amp. I jsut started finding this out a couple weeks ago when seeing if there were any ideas of a 12 inch sliding for ryobi and found there already was, but not here. 

food for thought. 

So yes, for your DIY, and remodelers/renovators, Ryobi is a great product. It will also handle heavy commercial loads well, expecially with the new ion batteries, but some of the guys will look at you funny.


----------



## PK.

I'll stick with my Makitas.


----------



## fierysun

I bought 4 Ryobi 12volt drills for work. I think they were around $40 each. They get abused, used like a hammer and such. They keep working.


----------



## End Grain

Hello all!

Although I mainly use Makita, Bosch and Porter Cable power tools for my business, I can't say that a Ryobi or Skil or Firestorm power tool is a bad investment providing you lower your expectations of it when you buy it. Then, if it performs better than your expectations, you'll be pleasantly surprised. Otherwise, you'll pretty much have gotten exactly what you paid for. But, it's not a practical agrument in my opinion to compare any homeowner quality power tool with a professional quality one costing 2X or 3X more. We pretty much get what we pay for in this world and the daily rigors of professional use will eventually separate the men from the boys when it comes to power tools.

Some things any potential power tool buyer should consider besides the price difference when comparing models and brands:

Torque. RPM's or SPM's under actual load. Power-to-weight ratio. Battery life and recharging times. Chuck design, i.e single sleeve ratcheting vs. dual sleeve non-ratcheting. Gear box construction and quality, i.e. plastic or metal, sealed or not. Operating noise levels. Variable speed smoothness across the entire RPM range. Durability and drop resistance. Versatility. Toolless bit or blade changes. Balance. Vibration. Operator fatigue.


----------



## lostsoul74

There was another site that broke this down even better, but this is what came up on a quick search saying the ryobi saw in europe is only available in the us under the Ridgid name. Cant find the UK posting board where i found out about the ryobi heavy duty hammer drill they quickly pulled that was actually the ridgid drill and made note of hte differences of batteries for ryobi in the us, and batteries in europe. Wish I still had my 3 speed ryobi hammer drill they released for that month before pulling it, that thing had hte fastest speed and torque of any gun i've ever had, but it ate through my batteries too fast, i'm gona try to get some euro batteries from ryobi shipped in. I wounder what theyre ions are rated at over there. 
heres a quote from an online review editor over there who gets the "professional" line from ryobi in europe.

 > Ryobi and Ridgid are both part of Emerson Tool, IIRC. Emerson used to make
> power tools for Sears. You will find that the Ryobi "Professional" tools
> sold in Europe are indistinguishable from Ridgid, the house brand of Home
> Depot. Have a look here: http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=114304
> That is my Ridgid, only in Ryobi blue instead of Borg orange. 

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/ryobiEMS1830SCL.htm

People dont accept Ryobi for professional use, they find it hard to rationalize that they just payed 600 bucks for something that a 300 dollar one would do just as well. Ryobi lacks in thier batteries, which is on purpose, so that it doesnt take away from the Ridgid line. Which is another reason why theyre new Lithium line has changed grip style and colors, to place it strictly in the DIY field, because more and more professionals were turning to Ryobi over the other major names, which was yet again, taking away from thier Ridgid line which is a strong direct competitor with Dewalt, Makita, Bosch, etc... So get the old Ryobi's while you still can before they change them all out to thier new style, and get the new Lithiums for them, but not the lithium combo packs cause the tools are designed on a lower field then the old. in other words, buy the blue, not the green. Comparing ryobi with other affordable brands like skill, firestorm, etc... Ryobi wins hands down without a doubt, now put a lithium battery on them and compare them to the regular (non lithium, cause again, the new ones are a stronger battery, but also 4 times the price) dewalts and makitas, and it's a close contest. and yep, look at the specs, then walk over to the next display and look at thier specs, usually the same. It's always boiled down to the poor batteries Ryobi purposefully uses for thier home owners line.


----------



## End Grain

PK. said:


> I'll stick with my Makitas.


I just got their 18v Lithium-Ion compact drill/driver and it's remarkably light. Has very good balance and a silky-smooth trigger. Plenty of power. Low, small profile, too. The quick recharge feature is going to be a blessing on the job. It will complement my larger Panasonic cordless drill/driver very nicely.

I also have most of Makita's 9.6V stick-battery cordless tools and a dynamite long-discontinued small 4.8v cordless drill that's perfect for finishwork. A 5" random orbit sander, a VS belt sander, a corded impact driver and a corded screwgun round out my Makita toolbox.

Makita gives excellent value for the money spent.


----------



## PK.

I have the compact too and I love it. Best drill I've ever used.


----------



## End Grain

PK. said:


> I have the compact too and I love it. Best drill I've ever used.


And there you have it! Great minds DO think alike! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## PK.

Did you get the impact driver too? I've been considering getting one of those, although I don't really need it, but figure it might come in handy every now and then. I use that drill 90% of the time for driving pocket screws.


----------



## End Grain

To tell you the truth, *PK*, I purchased the diminutive 10.8v Bosch Litheon pocket impact driver a few months back to complement my 10.8v Bosch Litheon pocket driver/drill which I've had for close to year. Two cordless tools, four lithium-ion batteries and two rapid chargers for around $330 total. For their size and weight, both are incredibly powerful and battery life is exceptional. But, I do have a corded fullsize Makita impact drver for the gut-buster deck screws and lags.


----------



## gonutro

*cordless nail gun?*



Rehabber said:


> As a professional remodeler, I use a large number of tools, mostly corded. Hitachi, Porter Cable, Milwaukee, DeWalt, Bosch, Fein, and even a Festool RO sander. One of my cordless tools is an 18V Ryobi. I use (and abuse) it daily now for three years. Best bargain I have ever gotten in a tool.:thumbsup:


Have you ever used the cordless trim guns? I recently got the paslode 16ga and love it. Much more power than what I exected.


----------



## End Grain

gonutro said:


> Have you ever used the cordless trim guns? I recently got the paslode 16ga and love it. Much more power than what I exected.


I had a DeWalt 16ga straight cordless nailer for almost 3 years and it worked very well. However, it was heavy to hold out at arm's length on a ladder, let alone rest securely on the ladder's paint pail platform.

No oiling. No breakdowns. Decent number of nails per charge. Occasional bent nail would jam it but there was a very quick release that allowed it to be removed with no problem.

I sold it several months back and opted to carry and use my various compressed air nailers instead. For my needs, they're more versatile. 16ga, 18ga, 23ga pin, staples, etc.

Never owned a Paslode but their reputation is excellent and they are widely used by the various tradespeople.


----------



## lostsoul74

I have the paslode impulse cordless gas setups, the 16 ga angled nailer and framer. I've been very happy over the years. I've never used the Dewalt cordless, I originally got the Senco air free cordless trim nailers when they first came out years ago (probobly 6 yrs ago), wasnt impressed at all, and I guess Dewalt uses the same system, thats why i've never bought or used theres. I remember with my air free senco I had multiple problems daily. It used a type of band and pulley system, but if I hit a knot or another obsticle, it would lock up in the middle, then i'd have to stop, unscrew the whole gun apart, and reset the pulley system, needless to say it was returned a few days later, and the whole line was discontinued, I guess dewalt uses a similiar system, unsure if it's as problematic. But absolutely by hands down, Paslode impulses are preferred by most contractors, for x mas i'm planning on getting the 18 ga brad nailer gas cordless. Just my 2 cents, but again, I havnt used the dewalt, but I'm told it's a similiar design as the faulty senco.


----------



## Rehabber

I recently purchased the Kobalt CO2 portable air system, (OK I'm a tool whore) I really like the portability for trim work. Tank refills are $2.00 at paintball stores. Much easier to haul around than even my small compressor, and I still have the light weight of my brad and finish nailers.:wink:


----------



## lwmcd1

bobo said:


> hi,
> 
> is RYOBI a good brand name tool? home depot has a sale on a ryobi battery powered circular saw (5 1/2") and two speed drill, with one battery and charger, for $49.95. 18 volt.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> bob


 I have just about every cordless tool they make. I haven't really had in problems with them. The batteries give out after a tear or so but that's pretty much true of any battery. They have came out with a new "improved battery that maybe better.
That being said they are not THE best but the price is right with a decent warranty. I also have Ryobi sliding compound miter saw that I have have for close to 20 years and it still works fine and cuts true. I am a finish carpenter so that is very important to me.


----------



## s0lidgr0und

People who say Ryobi are crap tools are full of it. Maybe in an heavy-use setting, but for light to moderate use around the house they can't be beat. I've had the 18 volt drill for three years now and remodeled most of my house with it and it's still going strong.


----------



## End Grain

s0lidgr0und said:


> People who say Ryobi are crap tools are full of it. Maybe in an heavy-use setting, but for light to moderate use around the house they can't be beat. I've had the 18 volt drill for three years now and remodeled most of my house with it and it's still going strong.


For many folks, one of the more important aspects of buying cordless power tools is the "system" that they are a part of. Batteries that fit multiple tools, chargers that will charge different voltages and older technology batteries as well as the newer ones, availability of accessories, etc.

IMO, DeWalt, Makita and Ryobi probably have the most comprehensive systems with Hitachi now perhaps a distant fourth. Black and Decker/Firestorm has way too many platforms and variations on the same theme with very little interchangeability. Same with Skil. Bosch's offerings are okay but not nearly as comprehensive as say DeWalt. They have very nicely addressed a niche market within the larger power tool market with their lithium-ion power drivers. Ridgid, a good brand name and company, still hasn't figured out where or what they want to be and HD is ruining the line's image with their hokey pricing schemes and positioning against DeWalt. Instead of showcasing it, they give it short shrift on the same display as the bigger name brands and keep beautiful well-stocked DeWalt, Porter Cable and Ryobi displays on their ends caps in the main aisle. Milwaukee has great tools (pre-China) but not as large or varied a system as the others. Porter Cable is now a mere shell of it former self. That's a tragedy altogether.

If you like Ryobi and are pleased with the tools' performance, reliability and durability, then by all means you should continue to build on their system. It's huge. And, they offer some very unique cordless tools that the others either never did or no longer do. 7.2V drill. Staple gun. Blower fan. Corner sander. Etc. But I think it's hard to get the average pro to look twice at investing in the Ryobi line when HD is footballing the line around and discounting the tools to where newbie DIY-ers and homeowners won't pass them up. That type of loss-leader merchandising creates the impression - right or wrong - that the purchase price is a direct correlation to the tools' performance, reliability and durability.

I'm now at the point in my career and business where I no longer buy the system concept, no matter whose brand it is. I personally feel it's too much of a compromise across the various tools I have to carry. Rather, I do my homework as best as I can and try to buy the very best power tool available at the time for the specific needs I have. My workbench has 8 or 9 chargers on it and that's fine with me. I keep three different duplicate chargers in my truck for my mainstays and workhorses. And, I carry spare batteries with me all the time.

My corded tools are a cacophony of brand names - a veritable who's who of manufacturers - again because I selected each based upon my needs, the tools' specific features and any available reviews.

All of this is just my opinion and everyone's mileage is going to vary.


----------



## Clutchcargo

*Some Ryobi are better than others.*

I've got both a Ryobi 18V cordless 1/2" drill and 18V Ridgid drill. The drill I usually go for is the Ridgid; it spins a little faster for both drilling and driving and I have 2 batteries for it so it's always available. Price paid on sale, $99.00. 
The Ryobi is about an inch bigger so it doesn't fit into tight spots as easily. 
What I do like about the Ryobi is that it has a level built in so you know that your holes will be realatively square on at least one plane. It does what it's supposed to do and for $29.00 which included 1 battery, charger, and a flashlight, it was a bargain. 
When I bought the two, my plan was to keep only one and return the other, I kept both because I couldn't make up my mind and it is nice to have one fitted to pre-drill and the other to drive.
My ownership on the drills is about 2 years.
I also own the Ryobi corded hammer drill and power planer both great tools.
The Ryobi impact driver is on my Christmas list and for $69 + batteries, how can you go wrong.
I also owned the Ryobi jigsaw and used it for one project. It didn't keep the blade straight enough and I returned it and bought a Bosch, night and day on that tool. My buddy owns a Ryobi table saw, what a piece of crap that is. 
.02


----------



## End Grain

Perhaps at some point in the not-too-distant future, Ryobi will offer true ramped up versions of their consumer/DIY power tools aimed at piquing the interest of the pros and contractors. Not so gadgety in design, not so kitschy in appearance. More pro-oriented features. Fewer models within a category sans reiterations and bundling might be a good place for them to start. If Ridgid is supposed to be the pro/contractor line, then I have to say that they've missed the boat, at least here in AZ. HD simply does not stock or merchandise the Ridgid line properly. As an example, HD is currently selling a nice compact heavy duty 12V Ridgid drill/driver for $99. With 2 batteries and a charger, that's more than just a pretty good deal. In three stores that I frequent for business, not once did I hear or see store help recommend it or even talk about it. But, I will see folks walking out with a Skil or B&D drill for the same amount of money.

Sadly, B&D will always be consumer/DIY because of DeWalt and Skil will always be the ersatz stepchild of Bosch. Both brands were once hallmarks of power tools and many out there probably still have those oldies-but-goodies hanging around in their workshop, basement or shed.

The bottom line is that everyone should choose and then stick with whatever works the best for them and gives them the greatest post-purchase satisfaction. That's always the real _proof of the pudding, i_ndividual impressions and opinions aside.


----------



## s0lidgr0und

Rigid and Ryobi are made by the same manufacturer. I found this out when I went to order a carrying case for my battery operated drill.


----------



## End Grain

And that's why I can't figure out why HD doesn't showcase the Ridgid line in their stores here in AZ. They push Ryobi at numerous display points throughout the store like it was going out of style but they don't make any effort to actually merchandise the Ridgid line of power tools. Truthfully, one has to actually look around to find the boxed Ridgid merchandise that relates to the items on display. It's a shame IMO because now that Makita and Milwaukee and a few other brands are being made in China, Ridgid (China) ought to benefit greatly as a result. Oh well....

I have the convertible Ridgid oscillating belt/drum sander in my shop and I'm very pleased with it. I'm glad I chose it over the Delta oscillating drum sander. Quiet and very smooth-running. I also have a benchtop Ryobi drill press (5 years) which is small yet just right for my shop needs and an $87 Ryobi 10" table saw which serves solely as the grunt for rough cutting the garbage and scrap wood that I wouldn't cut on my Bosch.

I just may splurge and go out to buy that 12V Ridgid compact drill/driver from HD. $99 is probably too good to pass up for the RPM's and torque it has.


----------



## jnyfive

I read through this thread but didn't see an answer to my question so I hope I'm not asking something a second time.

I went online to look up a Ryobi battery for the ONE+ line and the batteries I saw listed said RYOBI - RIDGID battery in the description. Does that mean that the Ryobi battery will work in both sets of cordless products? If it does then that doubles the available list of products. Does that include the Lithium line of batteries too?

Thanks.


----------



## s0lidgr0und

bobo said:


> hi,
> 
> is RYOBI a good brand name tool? home depot has a sale on a ryobi battery powered circular saw (5 1/2") and two speed drill, with one battery and charger, for $49.95. 18 volt.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> bob


I can only vouch for the drill. It holds a decent charge, it's strong, and it's not awkward to hold. So yes, in my opinion, that is a very good deal. The ONE+ system is a very good option for homeowners. I've never used my tools in a heavy-duty setting. I tend to use my corded tools for work.

I hope that answers your initial question. As for the battery compatibility between the Ryobi, Ridgid, and Ryobi Lithium - I'm not sure.


----------



## ratherbefishin'

jnyfive, don't believe everything you read on E-bay. Ryobi uses a tower configuration, Ridgid has a shoe base.
Just to clear a little fog, Ridgid is manufactured by One World Technologies, a subsidiary of Techtronic Industries (TTI), under contract with Ridge Tool Company, a division of Emerson Professional Tools.
TTI owns and manufactures Ryobi, AEG, Homelite, Hoover, Dirt Devil, and a couple other things I can't remember at the moment. Oh, yeah, they acquired the Milwaukee brand not long ago.

I have to agree with the comments about HD's current poor displays of Ridgid. Makes me wonder if their exclusive marketing deal is nearing its end....guess time will tell.


----------



## End Grain

It's getting to where the same Chinese factory will simply use a different colored plastic, a different mold and slap a different label on the same power tool or kitchen appliance or whatever. The American manufacturers have finally succumbed to their own greed. Profit first, quality fifth after dividends, performance bonuses and platinum parachutes. Forget about consumer satisfaction altogether. Nowadays, it's vogue to simply hire a PR agency to SAY on TV and in ads that consumer satisfaction is at an all time high. Once the bar gets repeatedly lowered, it's awfully easy to make a living being just mediocre. Soon enough, all things everywhere will be made in China. And the Chinese factories will probably then ship parts to Mexico for actual assembly. :wink: 

Wishful thinking here cause this would never happen but...... a few manufacturers should at least offer something higher-end and much better made than what their factories China are currently mass producing. If a Milwaukee made in China fetches $200, then how about a limited Milwaukee PRO line model that's made in either Europe or the USA and fetches $400 to $500? Fewer sales for sure but at least offer the end user the option.

Okay, my morning's rant is over. :laughing:


----------



## my_other_brother_darrell

bobo said:


> hi,
> 
> is RYOBI a good brand name tool? home depot has a sale on a ryobi battery powered circular saw (5 1/2") and two speed drill, with one battery and charger, for $49.95. 18 volt.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> bob


Home Depot has just started selling Ryobi lithium-ion batteries and chargers. $100 gets you one battery (2.4Ah) and a charger. The batteries are 18V and work with all 18V tools. They also have a couple of lithium-ion tool bundles. 
The new batteries have to be charged in the new charger - they won't work with the old ones  
Ryobi claim that the batteries are 20% lighter have twice the runtime and hold their charge four time better.
I got the lithium-ion upgrade kit and the impact driver.
I haven't used the impact driver a lot yet so I can't verify any of that.
Oh yeah the new batteries also have a button you can push to see how much charge is left. The button will glow either green yellow or red.
There's no dual-slot charger for the new batteries yet.
I'm only gonna be using my tool for miscellaneous around-the-house projects so I don't need something like Makita or Panasonic (not that I wouldn't like to have that Makita driver/impact driver set...)


----------



## bigMikeB

Ryobi is good for home use but doesn't have the balls or battery life for commerical work.


----------



## Rehabber

I will get flamed for this, but here goes. I use a Ryobi 16v drill. As a pro no less. The batteries are a lower amp hour than most pro batteries, but the batteries are so cheap I carry a bunch of them. I had 2 18v Milwaukee cordless drills 'grow legs' Bought the Ryobi, get laughed at, and continue to use it. Good tool, and it hasnt "grown legs' I will be buying the LI-Ion batteries as mine die.


----------



## End Grain

Rehabber said:


> I will get flamed for this, but here goes. I use a Ryobi 16v drill. As a pro no less. The batteries are a lower amp hour than most pro batteries, but the batteries are so cheap I carry a bunch of them. I had 2 18v Milwaukee cordless drills 'grow legs' Bought the Ryobi, get laughed at, and continue to use it. Good tool, and it hasnt "grown legs' I will be buying the LI-Ion batteries as mine die.


*Rehabber*, use whatever works for you and performs to your needs and expectations. Labels mean less and less nowadays, but some folks will still get hung up on them. I cave in at times and play the _it costs so much more so it should be that much better_ mind game.

Along the lines of this, I love to cook, am quite accomplished in the kitchen and I have some of the finest cookware made, including tin-lined copper from France. But, I still humbly bow to the busy working mom or dad or lil ol' granny who makes a scrumptious, mouth-watering, button-popping meal in a $15 stamped aluminum frypan or a 60-year old cast iron skillet. Technique. Experience. Skill. In your example, it's all about knowing where to drill, how deep to drill or drive, etc.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 5kimprovements

i own most of the ryobi +one tools....i am very happy with them....there are higher quality tools out there, but if i drop my impact of a sizzor lift 50 ft. in the air i'm only out 69 bucks.....the fact that they are easily replacable wins for me....we were hanging duct in a church 35 ft. up and a guy I work with dropped his ryobi impact it hit the concrtete bounced and slid a considerable distance the battery flew out.....we got down put the battery back in and it worked fine....that was 6 months ago it is still going strong....thats when i decided to get the ryobi....


----------

